# Lush's Puppies Update



## Ljilly28

So Miss Carefree Lush is in month 7 , and she is still not in season! She has been chasing butterflies and seagulls, hiking every day, and working on her CD oblivious to all my focus on the calender! I need to drive her to Hutch in Ohio from Maine on the correct day, so I had a talk with her about the class schedule here, and how it really matter for her not to come in season until the session ends. She just grinned her foolish grin. She usually does go about 7 months between seasons, but for some reasoned I planned more for six. I think the people on her puppy list are getting restless, lol. I finally decided to enter her in Yankee Golden Specialty, which is May 31st, on the theory that Murphy's Law of show entries means for sure she will choose then to come in. 

Lushie's baby daddy will be Gunner, bc he is a dog behind the healthy long-lived line in her pedigree like grandma Bailey who celebrated her sweet sixteen birthday. Lush has a lovely front and good breed type, but Gunner should strengthen her rear assembly, which isnt as strong as the rest of her. http://www.k9data.com/coi.asp?ID=529545 . I am so nervous for everything to go right that I keep having anxiety dreams. I love the Tuxedo goldens and the Eirene goldens, and I can't even imagine having Gunner babies to play with every day, and I am glad Finn has raised so many babies. There is a long road ahead to get there. . . Starting with the mysterious Miss Plushie deciding it is time! 

I am really wanting to put puppies in homes like mine, which I guess is human nature. I would like them to participate in agility, obedience, rally, therapy dog or conformation- things that develop the relationship between owner and dog, but I do not want them to live in a kennel or be one of ten. I would rather put them in wonderful pet homes with people I know well than take a risk on a stranger. Lol, they are not even gleams in Lushie's eyes yet. 

We built a nursery for Lush, with dutch doors and flooring with 12 different surfaces for puppy learning. They have a tiny agility set and all kinds of educational toys with a Jonart whelping box all ready to go. . . So. Wait. Waiting. 

I have been having fun in the meantime talking to people who owned Gunner kids about their temperaments, personalities, life stories. I so hope Lush's pups will be as loved and cherished, each one someone's heart dog. I also hope the puppy I keep will honor the ones who came before.

CH Laurell's Mind Over Matter
AM Ch Laurell's Scrabble
MBIS BISS Am./Can. Ch. Eirene's Soul Provider Can SDHF Am Can OS 
Am & BIS Can Ch Eirene's Soul And Inspiration Am Can OD SDHF
Am./Can. CH. Eirene's Love Or Magic Am./Can. OD 
Can CH Myriosa Journey Of A 1000 Miles TD AGNS CD EAS OCC OJC TN-E TG-E WV-N VerN Am TD 
NATCH3/Vers. NATCH2 SHR Myriosa's Journey To My Dreams JH RE WC CCA HP-E VerE 
Can CH Myriosa's Life Is A Journey TD CDX RAE AGIS AGIJS CGN Am RN CCA NAC NJC TN-N 
Bonacres Love Me Tender UD NA NAJ 
Firstar Bonacres Luv's Legacy CDX 
CH Sandspur Armed N Dangerous CD JH WC OD
CH Bonacres Firstar Enterprise BN RE TD WC VC 
AM-CAN CH. Benchmark Tak's Th' First Shot VCD2(CDX,TD,OAP,OJP)JH,MXP,MJP,OA,NAJ,WC,VCX,CGC
Am/Can Ch. Hearthside French Connection 
Ch Hearthside Keeper Of The Gait
Am CH Northbay's Pineapple Suprise OD 
Benchmark Oryan Me First RN AX AXJ NF OD
Ch. Laurell Shadalane's Mayze 
CH Sheffield's Makin Whoopie Pie SH, CD, WC,VC
Am. CH Sandspur's Repeat Offender 
AmCH Sandspur's One False Move
Murrayfarms Angels Among Us CDX JH NA NAJ RN WC CGC
Am. Ch. Festiva's River of Gold'n'honey 
AM CH Catalyst Tazzboomian Devil 
Qwiksilver Cherokee Rose JH WCX 
CanCH Eirene's Wild Irish Rose CD 
Can CH Eirene's Reason To Believe Can WC CD OD 
Am./Can.CH. Eirene's Sunkist OD
Am. CH. Sunwind's Cherished Memories
Am. Ch. Festiva's River of Gold'n'honey 
CH Merrigold's L'il Snowdrop CDX RN
U-CDX Sunrunner's One Son Of A Gun UD RE AX OAP AXJ AJP
Deangate's Runaway Heart CD JH AX MXJ 
AM CH Mairei Sweet Sensation 
AM Ch Quailwood Top O' The Morgan 
AM CH. Catalyst Bookoo Bucks


----------



## Ljilly28

Carefree Plushie


----------



## Rob's GRs

Sounds as if Lush wants to be a Mom only when she is ready..... LOL.


----------



## Ljilly28

Yes, I am getting that message!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lilly went almost 9 months the last time..kept us from doing obedience shows because wasnt entering in case she came in, next time I will enter to see if it speeds it up. Let me know if ends up working for you! Lol. I am having anxieties now with poss breeding her. Just have to give it more thought...the main thing is if anything were to happen to her. She is my dog for sure and we have an awesome relationship, unlike any other dog..well maybe my first golden was right there too but it is still even different from that. I know chances are slim..just have to concentrate on that. 

I cant wait to see Lush's pups..they will be adorable, smart and sure you will have a CH or two in there! C'mon Lush..come into season already!


----------



## Ljilly28

Lilly went 9 months!? Lushie's breeder says it is bc she lives with three boys, so mother nature can take her time- no competition.


----------



## nolefan

It is fun to hear your musings on the waiting game.... as a puppy buyer I always think my breeder has the patience of a saint. I suppose that it being a first time experience and there being so much 'unknown' sort of ups the ante. I am thinking your puppy owners are going to be very lucky.

My current dogs Mack and Ellie have each brought wonderful, supportive and responsive breeder support into my life. It is a wonderful gift. I enjoy these women so much and it is like having a grandparent in our lives.... no one else is quite as proud as they are when I have a brag. I know you will provide the same quality to your puppy families. 

I can't wait to see all the photos. I know you will be crazy busy, but I hope you will continue to keep a little 'blog' here for us. For those of us who will only ever be the puppy family and never the breeder, it is a window into a fascinating world 

Keep having fun....
Kristy


----------



## drofen

Aw!

Thank you for the update. 

You know how I feel about Lushie, (she's my Golden crush-ie), so please keep updating throughout. I so wish that I fell into that category of home you are looking for for the pups. 

But I'll settle for pictures and regular updates!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lushie will be a fantastic Momma and her puppies will have the very best start in life thanks to the steps you took to prepare to find a good breeding partner and insure the puppies get good exposures and early socialization, just like Lushie's breeder did for her. I am very excited for you and the future puppy owners. These puppies will go places and be accomplished! Now, maybe we should set aside a few moments at a set time and collectively will her to come into season, getting those vibes out in the universe!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Titan1

Jill I have have that same experience of the waiting game from the other end... Do you make plans.. can you cancel change the plans..drove me nuts...lol.. Lucky for me though what they needed from us could be collected and shipped from different locations..Time to find some girls in heat and go visiting with Lushie...maybe she will get the idea!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh the waiting game LOL The stud owner is probably waiting on that call as well !!

Enter her in agility and obedience - that should do it since she will not be able to be shown. Make sure you let her see you write out the check


----------



## hotel4dogs

yes, been on the other end waiting, too, you try not to schedule hunt tests, trials, anything that will require you to be out of town.
But isn't this a frozen breeding?


----------



## Hali's Mom

I'm a bit confused. I thought, according to the K9 Data, that Gunner died in 2004. If this breeding is done with frozen sperm why do you have to take Lush to Ohio? I'm clueless about this stuff.

Never mind.......................I see you are going to North Ridgeville & Jen's vet.


----------



## TheZ's

Titan1 said:


> . . . Time to find some girls in heat and go visiting with Lushie...maybe she will get the idea!


Is this a workable idea? I thought I'd heard that exposure to other girls (in season?) can pull them into season.


----------



## dogloverforlife

She is a beautiful, can't wait to see her puppies! Sending heat vibes..


----------



## Ljilly28

We took your advice and played with two lab girls who are in season! Awaiting results, lol.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Hope the play session helped! Romey was supposed to come in December 23 and held off until March 

At least with pupsicles you don't have to try and coordinate with the stud dog owner


----------



## OutWest

Ljilly28 said:


> Lilly went 9 months!? Lushie's breeder says it is bc she lives with three boys, so mother nature can take her time- no competition.


It sounds like Lushie has a mind of her own.  

Perhaps you could borrow a female for a month or two and see if that helps her along... 

Oops--just saw above thread with same idea. Minds thinking alike and all that...


----------



## Titan1

Ljilly28 said:


> We took your advice and played with two lab girls who are in season! Awaiting results, lol.


Yeah.. go Lushie! Hope it works for you.. I have a couple breeders that swear by it.. who knows but it is worth a shot for sure!


----------



## Ljilly28

I paid her stud few a few months ago, lol, so now waiting, waiting.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I have heard also about being around others in season sometimes sets them off. So hope it works! And yes..9 months..was ridiculous! And now we shall see what happens the next time. Planning on 9 months...who knows?!


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing you luck with Lush. Would be nice to follow a puppy thread again.


----------



## Ljilly28

drofen said:


> Aw!
> 
> Thank you for the update.
> 
> You know how I feel about Lushie, (she's my Golden crush-ie), so please keep updating throughout. I so wish that I fell into that category of home you are looking for for the pups.
> 
> But I'll settle for pictures and regular updates!


Lushie would love to send you a baby dog, but you found your beautiful puppy!


----------



## Ljilly28

Lushie's tough evening of playing with Keller:


----------



## Ljilly28




----------



## SheetsSM

Looking forward to following your girl's journey!


----------



## rooroch

I used to breed Basset Hounds and often found that if I gave them a bit more to eat and they put on some weight around the time they should come on heat it helped. That, and being with bitches on heat as you are already doing.
Good luck, she looks lovely.


----------



## Ljilly28

rooroch said:


> I used to breed Basset Hounds and often found that if I gave them a bit more to eat and they put on some weight around the time they should come on heat it helped. That, and being with bitches on heat as you are already doing.
> Good luck, she looks lovely.


I have never heard that, and at this point I would try anything, lol. I will sneak her some extra breakfast, which she will love.


----------



## vcm5

So exciting!!! They are going to be the perfect puppies!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Lushie is such a beautiful girl, really looking forward to seeing her babies. 

The time will come.


----------



## cgriffin

Wow, looking at both dogs and pedigrees - They will be some awesome and beautiful pups, when the time comes.


----------



## Ljilly28

Lushie finally tired.


----------



## drofen

Ljilly28 said:


> Lushie would love to send you a baby dog, but you found your beautiful puppy!


It's nice to hear that.  But that's kind of what I meant. I'm in no way ready to take on another pup, at least in a way that would be in the best interest for both dogs. Who knows what the future holds? Maybe in 2 or 3 years there's a Poetic Gold's Ruby Red (Ruby) in store to complete my Max & Ruby pair.


----------



## Phillyfisher

Thank you for sharing what you are going thru trying to breed Lushie. It is a side of breeders we don't usually get to see. I am sure you are so excited to get the whole process underway, and the fact that Lushie is just taking her sweet time is quite amusing!


----------



## Ljilly28

First sign at all she is in season! I finally detect progress.

Of course, that is bc she is entered in the Vacationland show, and the Mammano team is coming to stay at PoeticGold for the long weekend. . . Silly girl.


----------



## Kylie

Ljilly28 said:


> First sign at all she is in season! I finally detect progress.
> 
> Of course, that is bc she is entered in the Vacationland show, and the Mammano team is coming to stay at PoeticGold for the long weekend. . . Silly girl.


Hooray! Finally!


----------



## Ljilly28

Hutch's in Ohio where she needs to go is 14 and 1/2 hours each way. I must be a lunatic!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ljilly28 said:


> Hutch's in Ohio where she needs to go is 14 and 1/2 hours each way. I must be a lunatic!


That's very exciting it's about to happen!! No you aren't a lunatic, but you have a very well thought out plan and he's one of the best!


----------



## rooroch

I know the feeling. I drove from Switzerland to Holland for a mating with my bitch. Got home and the other bitch came in season, so 12 days later off I went again!!
At least I had two lovely litters with show champions in both and lots of happy clients who had been waiting over a year for a puppy.


----------



## Ljilly28

rooroch said:


> I know the feeling. I drove from Switzerland to Holland for a mating with my bitch. Got home and the other bitch came in season, so 12 days later off I went again!!
> At least I had two lovely litters with show champions in both and lots of happy clients who had been waiting over a year for a puppy.


This does make me feel better. Our really good repro vet closer by in the northeast only is taking one vacation this whole year- from May 20th to June 2nd. Miss Lushie, being ten weeks later than I thought, hit the only bad time! I have to laugh.


----------



## rooroch

Really bad timing for you. Typical dogs, they always organise things to suit themselves. 
I saw you are using frozen sperm. It will be really interesting to see how many puppies you get. I have never done this, just fresh with the dog nearby. The bitch did not like him!! We had 10 puppies!!
Good luck


----------



## Ljilly28

This repro vet used the same frozen and produced a litter of 8 and a litter of 7 in the last year or two. I am nervous, but hopeful! There is some debate about doing a surgical, then following it up or just doing the surgical. I am mulling it over.


----------



## rooroch

That is a good result. It must be very strong sperm.
What do you mean by surgical? I do not know the term.


----------



## drofen

Ljilly28 said:


> Hutch's in Ohio where she needs to go is 14 and 1/2 hours each way. I must be a lunatic!


Road trip!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Guess entering the show was the ticket.lol


----------



## Tahnee GR

Scout's frozen has always been with one surgical, and all 3 litters were 9 puppies. Do you know what the other breeders did?

I am so excited to see these babies! Love Lush and loved Gunner


----------



## Ljilly28

The other breeders just did one surgical. That is great to know about Scout. I think I will go with one.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

This is the most exciting news this morning!! This has made the best weekend ever!! Actually...I am beyond excited!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Yay  Is she in or are the boys just being ummm rude?


----------



## Brave

Yay!!!!!!!! Soon-to-be puppies!!!!!! I cannot wait. Will you share weekly updates once they are born? I know they don't even exist yet but I am super excited for you. Lush is one fabulous girl. I never knew Gunner but from reading your posts, I know he must be a truly spectacular specimen. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

Getting even more excited; today Margie Sarkin's Laurell's Goin Great Guns puppy Eros went WD from the 6-9 puppy class his first weekend out for 2points.


----------



## Kylie

Ljilly28, Love the photo in your signature, great photography! Who is that in the photo? Did you take the picture???


----------



## cgriffin

Eros is a good looking pup. I saw him on the Goldruls website, did not realize that he was a Gunner son till now.


----------



## Loisiana

I'm waiting on a girl that's been going in only every 15 months!


----------



## Ljilly28

Kylie said:


> Ljilly28, Love the photo in your signature, great photography! Who is that in the photo? Did you take the picture???


I love to photgraph the goldens. I lost two oldsters on bookends of one summer, and I found myself wishing I had treasured every day. I decided to try and take pictures of the dogs as close to every day as I can. This photo I took of my middle dog Copley, sitting on our river bank. We usually walk the property in the mornings, me with coffee in one hand and camera in the other.


----------



## OutWest

What does the term "surgical" mean in this context? 

Love the sig pic ....


----------



## Ljilly28

Since the perfect dog for Lush passed away in 2004, she will be bred using frozen vials stored in 1998. They can do it through a simple surgical procedure to have the best chance.


----------



## Ljilly28

Soaking wet Lushie on bath day about to be dried


----------



## cgriffin

Cute picture  They are watching Lushie getting all dolled up 

I understand about wanting to take pictures all the time.
When Toby passed 6 weeks ago, I also regretted that I had not taken more pictures of him this year. 

What a cute bunch you have


----------



## Dallas Gold

I understand about the photos as well. We didn't take enough of our previous Goldens so when we got Yogi we decided to try to take a photo of him every day. 

I love your photos, especially your signature photo!


----------



## Ljilly28

cgriffin said:


> Cute picture  They are watching Lushie getting all dolled up
> 
> I understand about wanting to take pictures all the time.
> When Toby passed 6 weeks ago, I also regretted that I had not taken more pictures of him this year.
> 
> What a cute bunch you have


I am so sorry for your loss of Toby.


----------



## hvgoldens4

OutWest said:


> What does the term "surgical" mean in this context?
> 
> Love the sig pic ....


Being Lushie's breeder and the one who had this "wonderful " idea to breed Lushie to Gunner(CH Laurell's Going Great Guns) dog reproduction has come almost as far as human reproduction.

We can(and have been with good results for about 20 years) freeze semen on dogs while they are young and in very good health for use when they are much older or they have passed away. This would be the case with Gunner-Lushie's date. 

So, we will use frozen semen to inseminate Lushie at precisely the exact time. Progesterone levels will be done once she actually comes in season and starts bleeding to pinpoint the exact day to breed.

A surgical in this case, is a very small incision about 2 in long that is made so the semen can then be put in the girls uterus. Frozen semen has a very short "shelf life" and only lives for about 12 hours hence the reason for needing such precise timing and for directly implanting the semen in the girls uterus. It is about a 10 minute procedure and the girls are up and walking out of the vet's office within 30 minutes.

We are lucky that we have this technology available to us so that we can continue to keep dogs in the gene pool who have long since passed or that for some other reason are no longer able to breed naturally.

I also am VERRRRYYYY excited at the thought of meeting Lushie's babies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

Thank you Jenn! It is great to have the real explanation clear.


----------



## Ljilly28

Lushie is finally in season!!! This is Day Two, and she had her first progesterone test yesterday as a baseline. I figure the day she was supposed to be at Yankee Golden Specialty is the day we will head out to North Ridgeville Ohio to try and invite some healthy beautiful babies into the world, lol. 30 hour drive??? Worth it.


----------



## Ljilly28

It was so nice of Melissa to scan and send this photo of baby daddy Gunner. I am really thankful for it, Melissa.


----------



## nolefan

Ljilly28 said:


> Lushie is finally in season!!! This is Day Two, and she had her first progesterone test yesterday as a baseline. I figure the day she was supposed to be at Yankee Golden Specialty is the day we will head out to North Ridgeville Ohio to try and invite some healthy beautiful babies into the world, lol. 30 hour drive??? Worth it.



That's so funny, I saw you were on here this morning and it popped into my head that I didn't know the latest on Lush's motherhood plans... I'm so excited to see this, I bet you must be elated to be able to post it 

Fingers crossed and good karma for every mile of that 30 hour drive being safe and worthwhile! Please keep us posted, Can't wait to hear the updates


----------



## AmbikaGR

Good luck!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wishing you and Lushie all the best, travel safely!


----------



## GoldenMum

Sending fertile vibes for a successful procedure, and safe travels!


----------



## cgriffin

Great news! Good luck, I am sure the drive is worth it. They will be beautiful babies


----------



## inge

Ljilly28 said:


> Lushie is finally in season!!! This is Day Two, and she had her first progesterone test yesterday as a baseline. I figure the day she was supposed to be at Yankee Golden Specialty is the day we will head out to North Ridgeville Ohio to try and invite some healthy beautiful babies into the world, lol. 30 hour drive??? Worth it.


I saw the thread pop up and thought 'let's take a look, maybe today....?' Congratulations, I guess the countdown has started! So exciting!


----------



## drofen

Ljilly28 said:


> Lushie is finally in season!!! This is Day Two, and she had her first progesterone test yesterday as a baseline. I figure the day she was supposed to be at Yankee Golden Specialty is the day we will head out to North Ridgeville Ohio to try and invite some healthy beautiful babies into the world, lol. 30 hour drive??? Worth it.


#totallyworthit

#loveisintheair

#roadtrip


----------



## Brave

*squeal*

Sending happy, fertile, baby making juju energy!!

Safe travels and god speed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## baumgartml16

Good luck!


----------



## rooroch

Good luck with the long drive and that it all turns out to be worth it. Maybe 9 puppies if the last few years' statistics are correct.
I was pleased to see his photo a few posts back. Beautiful dog.
I also now understand what a "surgical" is. Never heard of that for AI with frozen sperm.
A friend in Switzerland used Camrose Cabus Christopher frozen sperm in the early 80s which she fetched personally from the UK but, I think, only got one or two puppies. She had terrible trouble at the customs in the UK and in Switzerland as they wanted to open the special canister with the sperm and dry ice in to check what it was!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Yay  Drive safe & good luck. Will you be staying with Lush?


----------



## Ljilly28

rooroch said:


> Good luck with the long drive and that it all turns out to be worth it. Maybe 9 puppies if the last few years' statistics are correct.
> I was pleased to see his photo a few posts back. Beautiful dog.
> I also now understand what a "surgical" is. Never heard of that for AI with frozen sperm.
> A friend in Switzerland used Camrose Cabus Christopher frozen sperm in the early 80s which she fetched personally from the UK but, I think, only got one or two puppies. She had terrible trouble at the customs in the UK and in Switzerland as they wanted to open the special canister with the sperm and dry ice in to check what it was!!


OMG what a nightmare for them to open it! That is quite a story. I do think we go to crazy lengths, lol, but it is worth it.


----------



## Ljilly28

Sunrise said:


> Yay  Drive safe & good luck. Will you be staying with Lush?


Yes, if her progesterone(0.2 two days ago, doing it again today) will let me have time to cancel my classes Tuesday and Wednesday and get to Ohio, no if it spikes up before then. Then I will give her to the far better hands of Jenn. I am pretty sure I will be able to watch the whole thing though.


----------



## Pixie

Save travel and come back with puppies


----------



## sammydog

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you and Lush, hoping all goes well and lots of nice healthy pups!


----------



## Roushbabe

Just read this whole thread and I couldn't be more excited for you!!  What an amazing trip and wishing you best of luck!! I can't wait to hear all the stories and see pictures! :-D


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending fertile vibes Lushie's way...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teq3

Super excited for you & Lush ~ many prayers for a safe & successful trip.


----------



## Thalie

All the best to you and Lush and good vibes for positive results.


----------



## MercyMom

Ljilly28 said:


> Carefree Plushie


That's so precious!


----------



## MercyMom

drofen said:


> Aw!
> 
> Thank you for the update.
> 
> You know how I feel about Lushie, (she's my Golden crush-ie), so please keep updating throughout. I so wish that I fell into that category of home you are looking for for the pups.
> 
> But I'll settle for pictures and regular updates!


Plushie is my Golden crushie too! I am trying to become such a home. If I lived in Maine, I would certainly make Poetic Gold Farm my training center of choice. I wish we had more training centers like that around my way. I think I'm gonna have to move.


----------



## MercyMom

drofen said:


> It's nice to hear that.  But that's kind of what I meant. I'm in no way ready to take on another pup, at least in a way that would be in the best interest for both dogs. Who knows what the future holds? Maybe in 2 or 3 years there's a Poetic Gold's Ruby Red (Ruby) in store to complete my Max & Ruby pair.


In about 6 years, I plan to get a little brother for Mercy and call him. {Kennel name} I'm a Braveheart (Hero). By that time, I should be ready for another one.


----------



## MercyMom

Whew! I just caught up. Wishing you the best of luck with Plushie's breeding!


----------



## amy22

Good luck!! You must be so excited!!


----------



## Ljilly28

Thanks for the fertility wishes! I need some rituals to try. She is on day 8 and 0.6, so I am not sure about the Ohio drive 4 days away?


----------



## Sally's Mom

Mine are usually ready at 12-16 days... Always do,progesterone.... Because some of my girls have accepted males at 3 days and five days...


----------



## Tahnee GR

Trouble and Romey both stalled out. I jested that Trouble was trying to break me, with all of the progesterone testing I was doing. She finally came out out of the stall and progressed normally.

Romey held it below 1.0 for forever it seemed and then suddenly within two days was ready! Took me and the stud dog owner by surprise!

The girls never seem to read the books


----------



## Tahnee GR

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks for the fertility wished! I need some rituals to try. She is on day 8 and 0.6, so I am not sure about the Ohio drive 4 days away?


There's always the naked chicken dance, under a full moon :curtain:


----------



## Brave

Tahnee GR said:


> There's always the naked chicken dance, under a full moon :curtain:


Will Lush settle for a naked chicken dance under a half moon??


----------



## MikaTallulah

Watch with care the below linked video if rumors are to be believed!

YouTube


----------



## Ljilly28

Tahnee GR said:


> Trouble and Romey both stalled out. I jested that Trouble was trying to break me, with all of the progesterone testing I was doing. She finally came out out of the stall and progressed normally.
> 
> Romey held it below 1.0 for forever it seemed and then suddenly within two days was ready! Took me and the stud dog owner by surprise!
> 
> The girls never seem to read the books


How long can they stall? I am getting nervous, bc we are hosting a huge tracking clinic here on June 9th. I thought, when planning it last January, that Lushie would come in season in March. I need to get to Ohio and back before the tracking day!  Lush is unconcerned, lol.


----------



## Ljilly28

MikaTallulah said:


> Watch with care the below linked video if rumors are to be believed!
> 
> YouTube


I love it! I am going to put Lushie on a sit-stay and have her watch it.


----------



## Dallas Gold

That will do it! Please videotape her watching it!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lol love the video. She is getting close! Never by the book..ever. Lol


----------



## Rob's GRs

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks for the fertility wishes! I need some rituals to try. She is on day 8 and 0.6, so I am not sure about the Ohio drive 4 days away?


 
Also on your long drive play a little Barry White for her........:crossfing


----------



## Tahnee GR

Ljilly28 said:


> How long can they stall? I am getting nervous, bc we are hosting a huge tracking clinic here on June 9th. I thought, when planning it last January, that Lushie would come in season in March. I need to get to Ohio and back before the tracking day!  Lush is unconcerned, lol.


Since doing progesterone testing, I think the longest I have had one stall is a bit over a week before starting to move again. 

If you're hosting a big event on the 9th, that will probably be the day!


----------



## Ljilly28

Rob's GRs said:


> Also on your long drive play a little Barry White for her........:crossfing


That is a comical picture- me, 3 boy dogs, and this in season girl dog driving 15 plus hours listening to Barry White! I think I have gone crazy. What was I thinking?


----------



## Ljilly28

Tahnee GR said:


> Since doing progesterone testing, I think the longest I have had one stall is a bit over a week before starting to move again.
> 
> If you're hosting a big event on the 9th, that will probably be the day!


Panic is now setting in! I thought she would be about a week from her due date by now. An AKC Tracking judge is giving the clinic, a full lunch is included that I need to set up and serve, and the participants are from all over New England, not from our regular clients pool. How could she do this to me, lol???


----------



## Ljilly28

Plus, Yankee Golden Specialty is tomorrow, and she is entered. The judge gave her her last major to finish, so it seemed like a good idea to enter since she showed no interest in coming into season. Now Hutch says she must have her next progesterone on Friday, and I have to be ready to jump in the car, so I don't think she can go, lol. This has been educational for a type A planner to realize there is absolutely no dictating anything on the calender.


----------



## nolefan

Ljilly28 said:


> How long can they stall? I am getting nervous, bc we are hosting a huge tracking clinic here on June 9th. I thought, when planning it last January, that Lushie would come in season in March. I need to get to Ohio and back before the tracking day!  Lush is unconcerned, lol.



This sounds like something that would happen to me and my grand plans  My palms are starting to sweat for you.... It will make a good book some day


----------



## Ljilly28

Off to see the wizard aka Dr. "Hutch" Hutchinson all the way in North Ridgeville Ohio from Falmouth Maine with four dogs, one in standing heat. . . Setting up Plan B's for the Tracking Clinic and the week's classes, and leaving in one hour!


----------



## Winniesmom

Best of luck to you and Lushie. All fingers and pours crossed here in NJ. Safe travels 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Autocorrect at it again. Paws crossed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Safe travels.... hope it's very successful and you are back home by the 9th!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Safe travels  

Are your boys going?? That should be fun in an enclosed vehicle LOL  Crates? check! Leashes? check! Crazy boys? double check! 

Seriously, drive safe and enjoy each moment.


----------



## inge

Safe travels!


----------



## Brave

God speed!!! We'll be dreaming of beautiful Lush-ious (hehe) puppies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wishing you all the best, travel safely.


----------



## nolefan

Safe travels and good karma!! Please keep an eye on the weather as you go, it looks rough today...



Ljilly28 said:


> Getting even more excited; today Margie Sarkin's Laurell's Goin Great Guns puppy Eros went WD from the 6-9 puppy class his first weekend out for 2points.



I just saw this comment when I was trying to figure out where I'd left off. I met Eros at Margie's house a couple weeks ago. He is undoubtedly handsome, but what struck me most was his lovely temperament. The biggest sweetheart - lovely with new people and my puppy Ellie. Margie is head over heels for him. So were we


----------



## sammydog

Safe travels and good luck!


----------



## cgriffin

Good luck, have a safe trip.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

So excited for you..hope it all works out..may the fertility gods/goddesses be with Lushie! Safe travels and cant wait to hear about the trip!


----------



## LibertyME

Safe Travels!! Looking forward to hearing about the magic!


----------



## stan and ollie

Safe trip, I hope it all goes well! So exciting!


----------



## OutWest

Doing a little fertility dance out here in California.. Hope all goes well.


----------



## drofen

OutWest said:


> Doing a little fertility dance out here in California.. Hope all goes well.


This post is worthless without video...


----------



## Ljilly28

Made it from Maine to Cleveland Ohio today- my four are such good travelers. Going to bed now in the Holiday Inn. So very tired from 15 hours of driving!


----------



## TheZ's

Glad you got there safely. That's a long, not so fun drive. Hope all goes well for Lushie.


----------



## Pixie

Sending you good vibes! And for the mum to be as well


----------



## rooroch

Good to know that the drive went well. Your dogs sound great to be in the car all together for such a long drive.
I hope the "mating" goes well and that your drive back is uneventful.
You will be tired after all that. Hopefully a few days rest before the 9th. Only just though.
Good luck


----------



## LibertyME

Thinking of you & Lush today...my inner-science-geek is looking forward to hearing what you learned, observed....Hugs to the boys...


----------



## inge

Glad you arrived safely. I have never made a 15 hour drive, not even when I was there just as a passenger...


----------



## nolefan

So glad you're there safe and sound, fingers crossed for lots of good luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear you made it safely. 

Best of luck, hope all goes well today.


----------



## Ljilly28

So today ( and tomorrow) are the big days! After examining Lushie carefully, Hutch and his team decided she is way too young and healthy to take risks with incisions, and so they will do back-to-back TCI procedures. This meant I had to pay a second stud fee, but it also means no surgery for my girl- so I am thrilled about that. 

We have passed the time between progesterone tests hiking in Mill Hollow in Vermillion Ohio and the Ladies Grove Arboretum in Oberlin, trying to keep the boy dogs too exhausted to bother with Plushie's flirting. This has largely worked well. 

Lushie received a puppy inquiry from a very serious obedience and agility competitior, so I am thrilled about that. Also, our Junior Handler Olivia has been waiting and waiting for a puppy, and her mom is struggling with a reoccurence of a brain tumor, so I badly want to give her a baby. 

I can't imagine what I will feel like if Lushie doesnt get pregnant, but I will have the peace of mind that I tried very hard.


----------



## Ljilly28

The thing that makes 16 hour road trips fun for dogs is this one miracle toy, the Pickle Pocket. I freeze everything from cheese or even( I know, blech) cheese wiz to peanut butter to hiding salmon or chicken, or even a Duck & Pea pill pocket, in really deep. Each golden has a Pickle Pocket and they are mesmerized for hours. http://www.amazon.com/Starmark-Treat-Dispensing-Pickle-Pocket/dp/B007K5CL9Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1370424335&sr=1-1&keywords=pickle+pocket

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Starmark-Treat-Dispensing-Pickle-Pocket/dp/B007K5CL9Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1370424335&sr=1-1&keywords=pickle+pocket[/ame]


----------



## AmberSunrise

So glad you made it safe & sound !! Good luck with the procedures 

I have to ask how you are keeping Lushie okay around the boys? Are you using parsley or those pills or something?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Glad you made it safe and your finding ways to keep the boys from Lushies flirting ways. She is a beautiful girl and I am sure she is persistant as Lilly was towards my JRT. Hope the procedure goes well. Is it similar to an AI?? I have no clue on any of that repro stuff! Sending lots of good vibes your way!


----------



## inge

Sounds great! I immediately ordered those pickle pockets for my girls. They love to chew...Good luck and have fun!


----------



## nolefan

I am glad you're in a good frame of mind and the dogs are all doing well  Fingers crossed for your dreams coming true. I almost wish you hadn't told us about Olivia's mother. If it doesn't take this go-round, I would have been so disappointed for you but would've thought "cross our fingers and surely it will happen this winter".... now I know I will cry if this is delayed in any way. I hope you will share Olivia's puppy story with us (I know this is going to work out). I love that you have the heart to make a difference for a child like that. Bless you for that.


----------



## Ljilly28

The boys are too tired to harrass Plushie. We are stuck in a hotel, so we have gone out hiking about 4 hours each day!


----------



## sammydog

We will be wishing you lots of luck! We have those pickle pockets too, although I have never froze anything in them, I am going to have to try that!


----------



## cgriffin

Good luck, I hope all turns out well for everybody.


----------



## LibertyME

Come what may....everyone knows you have gone above and beyond with Lush....


----------



## arcane

many puppy wishes for you and Lush! I know you have dreamed of this for a very long time!!! Best Of Luck Jill xo


----------



## OutWest

We are all continuing our fertility dance out here in California! 

How soon after AI will you know if it "took"?


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Sending some positive thoughts for Lushie and for you, Jill!! Saw your post on Facebook, but will wait until you have had sometime to sit down tonight and tell the group. 

I wish I was at a point in my life where I could get a puppy...I would LOVE a puppy from this litter. Beautiful pedigree AND beautiful dogs. <3


----------



## Tahnee GR

So envious! Cannot wait to see these puppies


----------



## Sally's Mom

Yikes! Your guys need way more exercise than mine... Good luck on the breeding!!,


----------



## Thalie

Fingers crossed for you and Lushie.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking good and positive thoughts for Lushie and you- you've done everything you possibly can for this breeding and I hope your dreams come true very soon! I also wish you a safe drive home!


----------



## Ljilly28

We are holed up from the monsoon rains, lol, in the Waterloo NY holiday Inn about to get back on the road to try and get home in time to host the tracking clinic. . . 4:12 am. 
Highs and lows to the trip, and a new respect for what breeders go through to give us our goldens!

The high is Hutch believes the timing was right, and Lush has a good chance of being pregnant. 

The low is that his plan for two TCIs did not even come close to working, and he took his regular day off on the day it was supposed to happen( which was very upsetting to me bc I had driven 16 hours to see him!). I wish he had explained he uses a team approach or gave me some indication he would not be there, bc I was knocked off balance by that.

The excellent vet who did step in and try the first TCI for Lush discovered that she had something called a stricture( which I have not had time to research yet), that prevented the procedure completely. The vet highly advised changing gears right on the spot, and doing a surgical. I was flustered and worried, but decided to listen to the expert. 

It was cool to watch the procedure, and it went perfectly. Lushie doesnt seem to notice, lol, that anything happened bc it was over so quickly, and she is raring to run and play. 

The second TCI was also impossible- so it is just the one shot.

Her progersterone was only 16.9, but on the other hand it was 3 days from ovulation and the frozen sperm had an amazing motility of 75 percent. So. Is she pregnant? Not sure!


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm crossing my fingers for a pregnant Lush!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ljilly28

Thanks, I will take all the crossed fingers I can get, lol. I keeo imagining telling a litter of puppies how wanted they were and to what lengths we went to invite them to life!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Jill, after you whelp these puppies and send them to their new families, you should consider writing a book or an article about your experiences in this! 

We're all pulling for Lushie and you, and hope you are sharing the most wonderful news soon!:crossfing

Safe travels home this morning too!


----------



## rooroch

Have a safe drive home. Sorry to hear about the vet taking his day off!! Incredible. Hopefully all will turn out well and you will have a lovey litter in 60 or so days time.
I will keep my toes and fingers crossed for you and Lushie.
Now you will be spending your time looking at her and wondering what is going on inside!! I love it when you can actually see them all moving.
Good luck


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Now why wouldnt things not have a little kink in the plan...cause you know this all went by the book! keeping fingers crossed :crossfinghere too that after all of that she is pregnant! Cant wait to hear that you saw little pups via ultrasound in a few weeks!


----------



## rooroch

I had forgotten about ultrasound!! When I bred dogs this did not exist, only for humans. We just had to sit and wait.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Ljilly28 said:


> We are holed up from the monsoon rains, lol, !


 
So is the "Fool in the Rain" theme now out after all of this....... LOL Just kidding.. :wave:

I am hoping all turns out well for you and Lush.:crossfing


----------



## Sweet Girl

Adding some crossed fingers! Hope you had an uneventful trip home.


----------



## sammydog

Fingers crossed! Was she checked for strictures prior? I know they did that with Mira early on. I think you did everything right, and I have always been told 3 days after ovulation for frozen... We will be eagerly waiting for news, when is your appt for an ultrasound?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What an interesting and amazing experience this has been to follow-I've really learned alot. Thank you!

Best wishes, hope to hear pregnancy news soon. 

Safe travels back home.


----------



## cgriffin

Sounds all very interesting and exciting. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for Lushie and have a safe trip home.


----------



## inge

Very interesting thread...I hope everything works out and drive safely!


----------



## drofen

Like I said on Facebook--drive carefully and don't hit too many bumps. Don't want something important to fall back out!


----------



## amy22

Fingers and toes crossed for puppies! Good luck!


----------



## Ljilly28

Dallas Gold said:


> Jill, after you whelp these puppies and send them to their new families, you should consider writing a book or an article about your experiences in this!
> 
> We're all pulling for Lushie and you, and hope you are sharing the most wonderful news soon!:crossfing
> 
> Safe travels home this morning too!


It was a little more strenuous lol than letting Lady and Tramp hang out together, lol! We just made it back to Maine, and the dogs are all sound asleep and snoring.


----------



## Ljilly28

sammydog said:


> Fingers crossed! Was she checked for strictures prior? I know they did that with Mira early on. I think you did everything right, and I have always been told 3 days after ovulation for frozen... We will be eagerly waiting for news, when is your appt for an ultrasound?


The date is June 26th for ultrasound, and if she has babies, her due date will be August 4th.

Mira is such a fantastic dog! Her adventures into motherhood are so exciting.


----------



## LibertyME

Feels like a grand-adventure from this-side of 30 hours of interstate driving and several stressful exciting vet appointments...has the reality of the last week set in?


----------



## sammydog

Ljilly28 said:


> The date is June 26th for ultrasound, and if she has babies, her due date will be August 4th.
> 
> Mira is such a fantastic dog! Her adventures into motherhood are so exciting.


Okay, we will need to compare notes! Our ultrasound is June 29th!


----------



## MercyMom

Crosing my fingers too.:crossfing


----------



## Lucky Penny

Also crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## rooroch

Fingers crossed. Glad the drive went well.
Have fun tomorrow


----------



## Ljilly28

Very thankful for all the crossed fingers- I keep watching Plush Puppy trying to figure out her secret. Is she? Isnt she?


----------



## cgriffin

Only she knows, and time will tell, lol.


----------



## sammydog

Give her a belly rub and say we want puppies! Haha! :crossfing


----------



## Ljilly28

So Lushie is very cuddly, and she is kissy/lickey, which she usually is not. These are really the only signs I see on Day 12. The suspense is killing me. 

Erica sent me this cool chart to fill out, so of course I did(The following might be in the TMI category, lol!): 

Jensen Canine Pregnancy Calander

Pregnancy Calendar for Dogs
Date:	Sat 15 Jun 113
Sire:	CH Laurell's Goin Great Guns OS SDHF
Dam:	GCH Harborview Sweeter Than 'Shine At PoeticGold CGC
Breeder:	Jill Simmons
Wed 5 Jun 113	
First day of mating.
48 hours after the first mating the bitch should be mated again. Subsequent matings occurring over a period of time enhance the chances of fertilaziton taking place.
The spermatozoa migrate up through the cervix.
Thu 6 Jun 113	
Sperm travel searching for a mature ripened eggs.
Thu 6 Jun 113 -
Fri 7 Jun 113	
Spermatozoa reach the eggs in the oviducts.
Fri 7 Jun 113 -
Sat 8 Jun 113	
Fertilisation occurs in the oviducts which lead from the ovaries to the uterus.
Sat 8 Jun 113 -
Mon 10 Jun 113	
Fertilised eggs migrate down the oviducts and into the uterine horns.
The migration continue to enable even spacing of the embryos.
During this migration the eggs will grow into a blastocystes.
Sun 16 Jun 113 -
Tue 18 Jun 113	
The blastocystes implant in the wall of the uterus.
Sun 16 Jun 113 -
Sun 30 Jun 113	
The blastocystes will grow into an embryos.
During the next two weeks the important organs will develop.
Wed 19 Jun 113 -
Wed 26 Jun 113	
Dams nipples begin to pink enlarge.
The fur on the dams belly and around the nipples may become thinner.
Tue 25 Jun 113 -
Tue 2 Jul 113	
Morning sickness might occur due to hormonal changes or stretching and distension of the uterus. Dam may appear a bit apathetic. She may be off her feed for a while and vomit from time to time.
Feeding the dam several meals spaced throughout the day might help.
Your veterinarian may want to prescribe a drug to relax the uterus.
Sun 30 Jun 113 -
Thu 4 Jul 113	
An experienced person (a breeder or a veterinarian) can tell by careful palpation whether the dam is pregnant.
It's now the best time to do this because the embryos are walnut-sized now and easy to count.
Wed 3 Jul 113	
Start to increase the dams food ration.
Don't overfeed, excessive weight gain should be avoided.
The foetuses are now and are fully developed miniature dogs.
Tue 9 Jul 113	
The Dams abdomen starts to get larger.
Fri 19 Jul 113	
It's very easy now to feel the puppies, counting them might be a bit more difficult.
Mon 22 Jul 113 -
Tue 30 Jul 113	
Dam begins to spend a lot more time in self-grooming.
Her breasts become even more swollen.
She may become a bit restlessness and begin to search for a suitable place to have her puppies.
Wed 24 Jul 113	
The dam might lose her appetite during this period. Her abdomen can be crowded with puppies.
It is better to feed several smaller meals spaced throughout the day.
You can easily detect abdominal movement now.
Wed 24 Jul 113 -
Thu 8 Aug 113	
Nipples and vulva should be gently cleaned with warm water, you might want to trim the hairs surrounding the nipples, to allow easier access for the puppies to suck.
Sat 3 Aug 113 -
Tue 6 Aug 113	
Milky fluid may be expressed from the nipples.
Sun 4 Aug 113	
You might want to start taking the dams rectal temperature each morning and evening.
Wed 7 Aug 113	
Twelve to 24 hours before she is due to deliver, the dams rectal temperature may drop from 101 to 98 degrees.
Clear discharge from the vulva might occur.
Thu 8 Aug 113	
Expected date of whelp. Of course this is just an average. Whelping may take place from the 59th to the 65th day. Puppies born before the 58th day will probably be too young to survive.

This javascript was originally designed by Suzan van Prooijen at the Cattery El Sham's Pregnancy Calendar version 1.8
rewritten for a canine by Debra L Jensen Copyright © 1996&1997 Suzan van Prooijen, Cattery El Sham - The Netherlands
http://www.dataweb.nl/~sham/misc7.html


----------



## TheZ's

The waiting must seem interminable but then it looks like things move along very fast. Keeping fingers crossed. What's that I saw in another thread about a new puppy?


----------



## OutWest

Still doing my fertility dance out here in California : I figure it can't hurt! Got my fingers crossed, too.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Fingers still crossed for Miss Lushie!


----------



## cgriffin

Wow, felt like I was back in Biology class, lol.

Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## drofen

Oh Jill! So exciting!! Go Plushie!


----------



## nolefan

This is a great thread, I really have my fingers crossed. Good karma, Good karma.....


----------



## MercyMom

Still hoping for the best!:crossfing


----------



## brianne

This may be a really dumb/irrelevant comment but it's very early on Sunday morning and I'm still sleep deprived from all the late-night Bruins games, so please forgive me.

When I was in 4-H and raising Jersey cows, all of the pregnancies occurred as a result of artificial insemination using frozen semen.

The bull I chose twice to breed my favorite girl to had been dead for 10+ years but both times the insemination led to the birth of beautiful calves. Never had to have a repeat breeding due to poor sperm quality from frozen semen.

I realize we are talking dogs not cows and there may be differences in achieving pregnancy but I really think Lushie's chances are very good 

I love reading about Lush's (and your) journey. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Any updates?


----------



## Ljilly28

brianne said:


> This may be a really dumb/irrelevant comment but it's very early on Sunday morning and I'm still sleep deprived from all the late-night Bruins games, so please forgive me.
> 
> When I was in 4-H and raising Jersey cows, all of the pregnancies occurred as a result of artificial insemination using frozen semen.
> 
> The bull I chose twice to breed my favorite girl to had been dead for 10+ years but both times the insemination led to the birth of beautiful calves. Never had to have a repeat breeding due to poor sperm quality from frozen semen.
> 
> I realize we are talking dogs not cows and there may be differences in achieving pregnancy but I really think Lushie's chances are very good
> 
> I love reading about Lush's (and your) journey. Thanks for sharing!


I read this about 20 times, hoping it is true!! I really cannot tell. Eagerly awating June 26th at 3pm. Very nervous. . .


----------



## AmberSunrise

Jill, my Faelan and Brian's Comet are the result of a successful frozen AI (11 pups) so the chances are very good your Lush has precious cargo on board  




Ljilly28 said:


> I read this about 20 times, hoping it is true!! I really cannot tell. Eagerly awating June 26th at 3pm. Very nervous. . .


----------



## elly

Ljilly28 said:


> I read this about 20 times, hoping it is true!! I really cannot tell. Eagerly awating June 26th at 3pm. Very nervous. . .


Not long now! We will all be rooting for you both!! X :crossfing:crossfing::crossfing::crossfing:crossfing


----------



## amy22

Yes! Excited and can't wait till the 26th!


----------



## LibertyME

Having seen Miss Lush this weekend... I going all in on YES!!!!


----------



## rooroch

Does she have a clear, odorless, jelly like discharge? This usually happens around 3 weeks after mating (AI) as the puppies settle into the tubes. This is nature's way of stopping infections getting in.
I will be thinking of you on the 26th. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## OutWest

Is she still acting unusually affectionate? From afar, I'm voting for incipient motherhood!


----------



## drofen

If nationwide good vibes ensured conception, you'd have one knocked up pup.


----------



## TheZ's

Just looking for an update. Should know something tomorrow?


----------



## Ljilly28

Lol, that is so nice you know the exact day! I am sick to my stomach with nerves. I have to teach dog training classes from 8am to 2pm, and then her ultrasound is at 3pm.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing for you and Lushie!! Will be anxiously awaiting the news!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Wishing you happy findings today


----------



## Ljilly28

Thanks! I love this forum. The support and good wishes are much appreciated. I am so nervous.


----------



## Pixie

Hoping for the best results! The Abby x Tito pups are growing too fast, so soon we will need another puppy fix thread to keep all the "ooohhh" "aaahhh" "so adorable" going on


----------



## Tahnee GR

Fingers crossed!


----------



## inge

The classes will surely help to pass the time! Fingers crossed !


----------



## MercyMom

Hoping for the best!:crossfing


----------



## olliversmom

Olliver's mom is product of frozen Okeechobee's Tayor Made sperm. 
Good luck! What a beautiful lovely dog is Lushie


----------



## rooroch

Thinking of you. Good luck


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wishing you and your gorgeous Lushie best of luck today!


----------



## CStrong73

Good luck today! Lushie is so beautiful...I hope you have great results at her ultrasound today. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## sammydog

Good thing you have class to keep you busy! Fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## drofen

So...3pm Eastern...right? That's 2 pm Central. Ok got it. 

Duchess Kate's got nothing on Princess Lush--here's the true Royal baby watch!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Fingers and toes crossed....


----------



## elly

Keeping everything crossed for you! X


----------



## cgriffin

Good luck, hoping for beautiful Lushie puppies and of course, a smooth pregnancy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Fingers crossed here too!


----------



## MaureenM

Best of luck today! I'm anxiously awaiting the news, this has been a fascinating thread to read and your Lush is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LibertyME

Just a teeny tiny bit excited!


----------



## Brave

Only a few more hours to go!!! This is like Christmas!!!!! The suspense! The joy! *squeal*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob's GRs

Ljilly28 said:


> Lol, that is so nice you know the exact day! I am sick to my stomach with nerves. I have to teach dog training classes from 8am to 2pm, and then her ultrasound is at 3pm.


 
Sounds Ultra !! 

Good Luck... !!


----------



## kwhit

How exciting!!!!!!!!!

_Edited to add_: I just have to say that the picture of Lush on her Facebook page, the one where she is leaning into her handler and smiling, has to be one of my favorite pictures of all time. Her personality just shines right through the camera lens. She is soooo beautiful... :smooch:


----------



## Kylie

Can't wait to hear how many puppies!


----------



## amy22

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Fingers crossed...


----------



## timberdoodle

Im anxiously awaiting the news! I just found this thread and feel like I was was there every step of the way.


----------



## Titan1

Can not wait to hear!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Anxious to hear the news!


----------



## MercyMom

Excited to hear the news!


----------



## Pixie

going to bed jow. Cant wait to see the news tomorrow 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kylie

The suspense is driving me crazy!


----------



## drofen

Bumpity bump for baby bumps...


----------



## nolefan

Checking for an update......


----------



## Ljilly28

Woo Hoo- Thanking the lucky stars, the fates, modern science, the golden retriever forum's crossed fingers, Jennifer Craig and Laura Ellis Kling. . . looks like 7 tee tiny Lushie Plushie babies in there!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Woohoooooooooooo!!!! :artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## KeaColorado

Yay, yay, yay! I have been checking this thread all day when I should be working


----------



## stan and ollie

Yeah! Great news for Lushie and Jill.


----------



## WendyO

Yay, Great News! Congratulations!


----------



## Kylie

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Woohoooooooooooo!!!! :artydude:artydude:artydude


Exactly my thoughts!!! YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!! I can not wait till they are here!!!!!!!!!!! When is their due date?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, woo hoo!


----------



## cgriffin

Great news  Congratulations


----------



## MercyMom

Ljilly28 said:


> Woo Hoo- Thanking the lucky stars, the fates, modern science, the golden retriever forum's crossed fingers, Jennifer Craig and Laura Ellis Kling. . . looks like 7 tee tiny Lushie Plushie babies in there!


Who Hoo! That's awesome!:greenboun:woot2::jamming::rockon::headbang2:


----------



## LibertyME

YAHOO!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brave

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg I cannot wait for pictures!!


I know. I know. Too soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22

Yay!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## timberdoodle

Congratulations! So happy that all your efforts were rewarded


----------



## Tahnee GR

Yay! Can't wait to see these pupsicles!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This is very exciting news! Sending good wishes for a healthy remainder of her pregnancy and good delivery!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Yay!!! So exciting!!! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## rooroch

Great news!! The long drive was worth it. Just another 5 weeks to go. I can go to bed now 00.21 here but had to check in the news first.


----------



## TheZ's

So exciting! Now we're into the next waiting phase.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom

So glad it worked out! After all of that effort and suspense!


----------



## Lucky Penny

So very happy for you! Give Lushie a big hug for me! Now time to plan for some puppies!


----------



## elly

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:So so sooooo thrilllled for you and lovely Lushie!!! Beautiful babies!!! arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## KiwiD

What great news!!!


----------



## inge

I am so glad it al worked out! Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yay!! How exciting!


----------



## OutWest

Hooray for babeees! I hope she has wonderful, uneventful pregnancy. Yay!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Yipppppeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammydog

WOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!! What great news!!!


----------



## kwhit

Just got home from work, checked here for an update first thing...

YAY!!! Lushie Plushie babies!!! :heartbeat


----------



## OutWest

What's her due date? I think we all need it on our calendars! LOL


----------



## Finn's Fan

Congratulations, Jill! Your sigh of relief can be heard all the way in Colorado


----------



## Pixie

YAYA puppys 

Congratulations to you and the mum-to be! Really happy


----------



## Ljilly28

OutWest said:


> What's her due date? I think we all need it on our calendars! LOL


Her Due Date is on August 4th ( of course a Sunday!).


----------



## Ljilly28

Finn's Fan said:


> Congratulations, Jill! Your sigh of relief can be heard all the way in Colorado


Funny post- and yes, more than true.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Woohoo  Great news !!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Yay! More puppies!!! Hope the next 5 weeks are uneventful and she has a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## readmeli

I've been following this... CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ljilly28 said:


> Her Due Date is on August 4th ( of course a Sunday!).


Marking my calendar, Aug. 4th will be here before you know it.

Hope her pregnancy goes well.

Looking forward to updates and of course the arrival of these beautiful babies.


----------



## Mirinde

If she has them one day early, I'd get to share a birthday with the Lushie Puppies  I'll take that birthday present! How exciting!


----------



## caroline162

This is so fun! I feel like I get all the happy excitement of watching and waiting for puppies without any of the work 

The first part of this thread was interesting to me as a person who went through fertility treatments herself - all that waiting and watching and hormone/timing anxiety. So happy it all worked out for Lushie!


----------



## nolefan

What wonderful news!!! Fingers crossed for an uneventful pregnancy and birth. Thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## Toriaroo

Congratulations! Lush is gorgeous! Looking forward to seeing those babies!


----------



## Ljilly28

Lush has her vey first morning sickness today. She ate half her breakfast, then trotted outside and threw up! You are going to think I am crazy, but I gave her two gingersnaps. Hopefully she will eat her dinner.


----------



## Kylie

Ljilly28 said:


> Lush has her vey first morning sickness today. She ate half her breakfast, then trotted outside and threw up! You are going to think I am crazy, but I gave her two gingersnaps. Hopefully she will eat her dinner.


Poor girl, hope she feels better soon! Good girl for going outside! Mine don't...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Ginger is great for human tummy nausea so I hope it works for Lushie too. Ear rubs and smooches from her Dallas fans!!!!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, poor Lushie, I hope she feels better soon and that she will eat her dinner.


----------



## Ljilly28

I put Lushie's Jonart Whelping Box together on the porch to see what it looks like. It will come into her nursery one the new flooring is down.









The whelping box made the puppies seem more real, along with finishing the contract and questionaires to send to prospective puppy homes. My stomach is doing flipflops thinking of the actual day- August 4th hoping all will go well. Lushie is over her morning sickness and is now super-hungry. I upped her food a cup, and she is beginning to show. LibertyMaine told me in a week or two it will be possible to see the babies kicking and moving!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a great whelping box.


----------



## olliversmom

Getting all ready! 
I must say: that picture of her at the water's edge is just breathtaking.


----------



## sammydog

Beautiful whelping box! She is going to have a lovely setup! Can't wait to see the nursery pics!


----------



## cgriffin

That looks so cozy and safe for mom and pups
I am glad that Lushie is feeling better.


----------



## Sweet Girl

So glad she is feeling better. That is an amazing area she'll have. And we'll have another puppy litter to watch!


----------



## rooroch

I love the whelping box. It will be lovely when you can see/feel them turning over and kicking.
In my first litter (1978) I had one that moved and kicked A LOT. He was the first one out and looked well put together (you can see that when they are wet just born - same with horses). I said to my husband "that's a champion". He was World Junior Champion Basset Hound in 1979 at his first show!! With competition from many well-known breeders in Europe.

Looking at them when wet (just out of the mother) you can get a really good idea of conformation. A very experienced breeder taught me this and it works well. I also picked out one of our foals that went on to become a stallion at the Swiss National Stud when I birthed him on my own (he came when everyone was out!).

Enjoy the next few weeks as you are going to be very busy soon!!


----------



## drofen

Thanks for the updates Jill, it's been so much fun to follow along.

I know this is way out in the future, but was your original plan for just one litter?


----------



## Lucky Penny

What a beautiful box for Lush to have her puppies! So excited for you!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I like that box!! Oh and that view of the water too! I just love to feel pups kick and move in the belly. One of my favorite things to do is just sit there and put my hand on the mommas belly and feel the little movements..so relaxing to me!


----------



## Ljilly28

Pregnant Lushie after her morning swim at home at PoeticGold.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

She is just beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Beautiful mama to be


----------



## Ljilly28

She is soooooo hungry. It makes me giggle, bc she is not usually a food crazy dog.


----------



## goldensrbest

How are you going to give these puppies up?


----------



## GoldenMum

What a gorgeous Mamma, I am beyond thrilled for you. Somehow I lost track of this thread until it popped up today. Those are going to be some beautiful puppies, send you wishes for an uneventful pregnancy and whelping!


----------



## Ljilly28

Pregant Plushie still loves her morning beach walk


----------



## Ljilly28

goldensrbest said:


> How are you going to give these puppies up?


I am sure I will cry over them, and letting them go. However, they are all going to friends, clients, and forum people I know in real life, except for one show quality boy who will go to a home similar to mine.


----------



## LibertyME

Looking Good Miss Lush! 
Is that Ferry Beach? If so, I walked that beach when pregnant too! hahahaha!


----------



## hotel4dogs

She is just glowing


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Love these pictures..she is so gorgeous! When is the appt for xrays?


----------



## Sally's Mom

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Beautiful girl! Love how she is still enjoying life with those pups growing away!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Lush's babies are going to be so gorgeous, just like mom!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ljilly28

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Love these pictures..she is so gorgeous! When is the appt for xrays?


Her due date is August fourth. We know the litter is not too small or too big, so probably will save pups the radiation and not xray. Hoping she can deliever naturally, but vet on standby bc of her stricture.


----------



## Sweet Girl

She is gorgeous!! Can't wait to see a new litter of puppies around here!


----------



## cgriffin

Are you having another ultrasound done along the way? 
Could there be a Lush surprise with more than 7 pups?

I am keeping my fingers crossed for a smooth and uneventful pregnancy and delivery.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I expect many pictures of these puppies once they are born!


----------



## Sally's Mom

I always X-ray, not a big deal. Everything is formed at that point....


----------



## Ljilly28

Sally's Mom said:


> I always X-ray, not a big deal. Everything is formed at that point....


That is good to know. I had planned to have the x ray, but then this recent Golden Retriever News column came on so strong about the radiation, it scared me.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

As long as you do the xray pretty far along to make sure you get a good shot of the puppy skeletons(sounds eerie put like that lol) and only do the one view (thats all we do at our office) it wont be bad. I am in the boat is I want as much information as possible!


----------



## MercyMom

Lushie sure looks beautiful during her morning stroll.


----------



## drofen

Ljilly28 said:


> That is good to know. I had planned to have the x ray, but then this recent Golden Retriever News column came on so strong about the radiation, it scared me.


A human chest X-ray is about the equivalent of the amount of radiation a person would receive from the sun sitting inside an airplane on a flight from NY to LA. 

I can't imagine a dog abdominal X-ray could possibly use more KVP than a human chest X-ray.

People freak out about single view X-rays, but the truth is that today's machines are so much more efficient they use much, much less radiation to produce the same image as those machines of even 20 years ago. That doesn't mean we should run around X-raying everyone just to see the color of their underwear, but it isn't nearly as invasive as it used to be.

Now, CT scans? A whole other story.


----------



## Ljilly28

I really want to see the xray, especially bc Lushie is huge now. Her sister had 12, and her breeder Jenn is wondering if she might have 8 or 9 instead of 7???


----------



## nolefan

Just catching up on the last few photos, thank you so much for posting them. They are absolutely gorgeous, she looks wonderful. I'm so glad that things are continuing to go smoothly... You must really be anxious for these last few weeks to pass, have those babies safely here. Plus, it's going to be so much fun to see how many are boys and how many are girls, what shades they are etc.


----------



## Lucky Penny

We all want to see the x-ray as well!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I love puppy counting too! Also, dont you love to feel the movement of the pups! Can wait to see them!!


----------



## Ljilly28

http://www.avidog.com/articles/oh-what-fun-avidogs-adventure-box/I am so excited bc forum member LibertyME is making this incredibly cool box invented by Gaylan's Goldens for the Lushie litter! Oh, What Fun! Avidog’s Adventure Box » Avidog . They also have the great baby agilitity equipment from Pups R Us at Jazzin Kennels.


----------



## Ljilly28

This one is really cool too: Shake, Rattle and Roll: How To Introduce The Bottle Pool » Avidog


----------



## KeaColorado

I LOVE this idea! So great! You are a fellow fan of Fit Paws equipment too, right? I am wondering how many puppies can fit on a giant balance disc  

When I worked with wildlife, we did quite a bit of scent enrichment for the animals, using different scents and hiding them around the enclosures. I wonder if something like that would work well with puppies?


----------



## OutWest

Very cool "sand box" for puppies!


----------



## sammydog

That is SOOOO cool!!! I want someone to make me one!!! 

Looking forward to seeing pics of the pups interacting with their goodies.


----------



## MercyMom

I did some more research on Gunner. He was such a legendary dog. His father is the brother of one of Mercy's _distant_ ancestors (like 6 greats) Asterling's Buster Keaton. I'm sure he was legendary too.


----------



## nolefan

How fun! Can't wait to see the puppies playing with their new 'toys'. Looking forward to photos of the finished product - LibertyME, I didn't know you were so handy, this is very impressive


----------



## cgriffin

Those are such neat ideas for the pups, it should teach them a lot and also make them unafraid of strange noises.


----------



## MikaTallulah

I wish the pups would get here SOON! I need by fresh puppy fix!


----------



## TheZ's

Just wondering how Lush is doing? The waiting must be awful.


----------



## Ljilly28

Lushie in stage 1 of labor!


----------



## ashleylp

Yaaaaay!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Woohoo!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmbikaGR

Here's to hoping it is an amazing uneventful event!!!


----------



## MelMcGarry

Hooray! Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

AmbikaGR said:


> Here's to hoping it is an amazing uneventful event!!!


Ditto!!! So excited!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Yay for Lushie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Sending happy healthy vibes your way, Big Belly rubs to Miss Lushie!


----------



## Tahnee GR

Woo Hoo, Lushie! Here's hoping for a smooth delivery and happy, healthy babies and mom


----------



## cgriffin

Good luck to Miss Lushie and puppies.


----------



## puddinhd58

:--heart::--heart::--heart:It's posted on her other thread but Lushie had 12 beautiful pups!!! 7 boys and 5 girls....


----------



## hotel4dogs

woooo hooooo congratulations to all!


----------



## Ljilly28

I had NO idea how hard this was going to be! All 12 babies are wiggly and healthy, but they need 24 hour supervision so one doesnt get too far from the group and get chilled. Lushie is being and incredible mom, tender and gentle. She is nursing and cleaning her babies like a champ, and it take a leash to get her out to go potty. I already love Purple Boy and Yellow girl.


----------



## MercyMom

Ljilly28 said:


> I had NO idea how hard this was going to be! All 12 babies are wiggly and healthy, but they need 24 hour supervision so one doesnt get too far from the group and get chilled. Lushie is being and incredible mom, tender and gentle. She is nursing and cleaning her babies like a champ, and it take a leash to get her out to go potty. I already love Purple Boy and Yellow girl.


Congratulations! So glad to hear that they made it and are doing so well!


----------



## Wendy427

So happy to hear they're all doing so well!


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad to hear that mom and puppies are doing so well.


----------



## teq3

Congratulations to all! So glad it was a healthy delivery!


----------



## xoerika620xo

Yay can't wait to see pictures 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendi

I can only imagine how hard it must be! OMG the thought of 12 little fluffy butts running around is so sweet!


----------



## TheZ's

So glad to hear all are doing well.


----------



## Ljilly28

The pups are still doing great, but we might be hitting a problem. Lush temp 8am 101.3
, 4pm 103.3, 6pm 103. 5- that seems very high


----------



## inge

Oh, I am so sorry. What could be wrong with her?


----------



## nolefan

inge said:


> Oh, I am so sorry. What could be wrong with her?


Inge, I'm not a vet, but with a temp over 103 there would be concern for infection. I'm guessing uterine infection. Please keep us posted, sending prayers and good karma....


----------



## AmberSunrise

I think I would be heading to an eVet; it sounds like she might be needing antibiotics beyond whatever she was given for the c-section.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm thinking e-vet, too. Sending good thoughts that it turns out to be a minor issue.


----------



## Sally's Mom

If there is mastitis, not all antibiotics work well...


----------



## MercyMom

I pray that whatever is causing Lushie's higher temperature is easily resolvable.


----------



## cgriffin

Keeping my fingers crossed for Lushie and that her fever will go down.


----------



## hotel4dogs

checking in to see how Lushie is this morning?


----------



## amy22

I'm praying for Lush. I hope her temp is down.


----------



## Chaya

thinking of Lushie...hope she's feeling better now


----------



## olliversmom

? Hope all is ok.


----------



## AmberSunrise

So happy to see on Facebook that Lushie has been seen and is on antibiotics 

Get well fast Lushie!!


----------



## Wendy427

Sunrise said:


> So happy to see on Facebook that Lushie has been seen and is on antibiotics
> 
> Get well fast Lushie!!


Good to see! Thank goodness!


----------



## Brave

Thank goodness. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for the whole family. You are doing a fantastic job. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan

Sunrise said:


> So happy to see on Facebook that Lushie has been seen and is on antibiotics
> 
> Get well fast Lushie!!


Thank you so much for posting this, I have to confess I was worried...


----------



## Ljilly28

Lushie's fever went up to 104.1, so our wonderful regular vet Katy Hazzard came to see her as a housecall at 10pm. She was given clavamox bc her belly seemed swollen, to head off metritis. She is so much better this morning, cleaning her pups, wagging at them, she ate a big breakfast and even played with Copley for a few minutes when she went out to potty. Relieved! 

This is WAY harder than I expected, but the pups are beautiful. We made a team for the fatties, who gained a ton of weight, and a team for the smaller pups who just regained their birth weights.

Right now, Purple Boy and Dark Blue Girl are the biggest pups, and they really know how to get the best nursing spots.


----------



## olliversmom

Oh glad to hear Lush is doing well.
Ollie was "Purple Boy". My breeder had a facebook page as well, documenting birth to take home day and updates now. Its great to wath them grow by the second


----------



## cgriffin

Great to hear that the little mom is feeling better.


----------



## Wendy427

Phew! So glad to hear that Lushie's feeling better!


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so glad that Lushie is feeling better


----------



## inge

I am so glad she is doing better. Ay chance of an up to date picture again?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so glad that Lushie is better!


----------



## TheZ's

So relieved to read that Lushie is doing better. Somehow I'm guessing it's going to be never a quiet moment for the next 8 weeks. Interesting that standouts are already emerging in the litter.


----------



## Octavius

Someone mentioned facebook. Does Lushie have a page? What is it called? I want to "like" it.


----------



## Brave

Octavius said:


> Someone mentioned facebook. Does Lushie have a page? What is it called? I want to "like" it.


I think it's called Lushie Plushie. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado

Ljilly28 said:


> Lushie's fever went up to 104.1, so our wonderful regular vet Katy Hazzard came to see her as a housecall at 10pm. She was given clavamox bc her belly seemed swollen, to head off metritis. She is so much better this morning, cleaning her pups, wagging at them, she ate a big breakfast and even played with Copley for a few minutes when she went out to potty. Relieved!
> 
> This is WAY harder than I expected, but the pups are beautiful. We made a team for the fatties, who gained a ton of weight, and a team for the smaller pups who just regained their birth weights.
> 
> Right now, Purple Boy and Dark Blue Girl are the biggest pups, and they really know how to get the best nursing spots.


Well, they say God won't give you more than you can handle. Apparently He thinks highly of you!!  I'm so glad to hear they are doing well. I helped Kea's breeder whelp a litter recently as part of my 'continuing education'. 30 hours awake, crazy stressful. And I got to come home and take a nap after it all. Hang in there, and know that these puppies are going to do great things, most importantly of course, being beloved family members.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Congratulations Jill & Lush, she is a champion at being a mother too.


----------



## goldensrbest

I am getting caught up,on here, 12 babies!!!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

So glad to hear she's doing better


----------



## hotel4dogs

so glad to hear that Mom is doing better!


----------



## MercyMom

I'm so glad to hear that Lushie is doing much better too!


----------



## MikaTallulah

CONGRATS on the healthy family but


:worthless


----------



## GoldensGirl

So glad to see that your sweet girl is feeling better! The puppies must be simply amazing, though I have no idea how you deal with a dozen of them. We do look forward to photos when you have time and energy for lesser things.


----------



## goldensrbest

Any pictures yet?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh my goodness! Pictures are posted on the LushiePlushie Facebook page! They are sooooo cute! Lush sure looks like a proud momma!


----------



## GoldensGirl

We also have a new thread with photos: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/206090-lushie-her-12-puppies.html.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ljilly28




----------



## Ljilly28




----------



## Ljilly28




----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh my goodness--they are so cute!


----------



## KiwiD

Cuteness overload!! You take the best pictures as it is and now you have 12 beautiful little puppies to "capture". Glad Mom and babies are doing well.


----------



## MercyMom

Ljilly28 said:


>


Wow! That is like superb photography with the puppy next to the tennis balls!


----------



## cgriffin

Cuteness overload here, so sweet


----------



## TheZ's

Thanks for the great pictures. They really capture the "tiny newborn puppy" feeling especially the one with the tennis balls . . . helps you realize the actual size.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Love, love love them


----------



## Wendy427

oooooh what adorable little puppers!


----------



## Ljilly28

This is harder than I thought, but I don't care because we have 12 pretty puppies. Thank goodness for LibertyME, bc the little ones need 100 percent round the clock supervision to make sure they do not get chilled or accidentally stepped on. I am not sure if I was in denial or it just didnt click that it is an at-all-times proposition, lol. Lush is a great mom, and is cleaning and nursing her newborns and eating well. We had a scare, during which her temp shot up and our regular vet Katy hurried out to give her clavamox, but now all is well. Everyone is over lbs, with some at 2. Tomorrow, I will be on my own with the big dogs and the babies- a little nervous, but have learned so much from LibertyME.


----------



## MaureenM

What wonderful pictures!!!


----------



## amy22

So glad Mom and all the puppies are doing well!!


----------



## rooroch

All sounds good, well done. Great that you have had help particularly with a first litter (for both of you). I had no help with mine as husband not interested. He also insisted on meals on time, ironing done and house clean!!
I had a CC TV on the whelping box and carried a small TV all round the house doing my chores watching and listening what was going on and counting puppies all the time to be sure they were OK.
Just two more weeks until things start to get better. They seem to be doing well and putting on weight nicely. Lush is doing a great job.


----------



## goldensrbest

Are you having fun,with them?


----------



## LibertyME

Im so tickled for you Jill....the pups are BEAUTIFUL and Lush is a WONDERFUL momma-dog...so gentle and so good at taking care of her babies.
Poetic Gold Farm is a very special place!


----------



## MikaTallulah

So how did you, Mama, pups, and big dogs make out yesterday?


----------



## Ljilly28

WE MISS LIBERTYME! Saying that, we did very well. I weighed the pups this morning and all gained. Mystic came home from my friend Denise's, and is being a good baby too. I cannot recall being so tired though, as we have had about 5 visitors a day. Lushie is very pleased and happy with her pups.


----------



## LibertyME

Miss you too! Had puppy withdrawal baaad. Glad the pups & Lush are well...Snuggles to the rest of the bug dogs and sweet Mystic.


----------



## teq3

MikaTallulah said:


> CONGRATS on the healthy family but
> 
> 
> :worthless


LOL! That is awesome! Haha! And so true!


----------



## teq3

Congratulations on a healthy delivery of all 12 puppies! Wonderful news! And the pictures are just adorable! Hope you get a little rest soon


----------



## Ljilly28

Lol, you know when I am too tired to take 1000 photos, that is serious! All is well- fat babies, happy mom.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Ljilly28 said:


> Lol, you know when I am too tired to take 1000 photos, that is serious! All is well- fat babies, happy mom.


We don't want 1000- 1 photo a day will do


----------



## Ljilly28

Thanks everyone for so much support. We did lose 9 of the 12 babies to the canine herpes virus, and there is so much despair in it. Lushie has metritis right away after her c section, but she is now glossy and thriving ( thank goodness). The three remaining puppies, White Boy( the litter's littlest guy from day one- quite the fighter), Orange Girl, and Pink Girl are playing and eating puppy Mush. Lush adores them, and keeps her whelping box immaculate. To say this has been devastating is a understatement, but I feel my love for goldens as a motivator to fight hard for the remaining babies and keep life as normal as possible for my other dogs. I appreciate the cards and gifts from the forum more than I can say- the love coming in from the outside world is a wonder.


----------



## rooroch

Thanks for this update. I cannot imagine how awful the whole thing must have been. thank goodness Lush is now well and at least you have 3 for her and you to enjoy.
I think about you every day and hope that after time things will get back to normal for you and all your dogs.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so glad to hear Lush is doing well and taking such good care of her babies. I'm so sorry again that you had to go through this. It must have been heartwrenching. I hope everyone continues to do well from here on out.


----------



## cgriffin

Jill, I am so sorry for the loss of the nine babies. I think we all felt like we lost them along with you.
I am so happy to hear that mom and three babies are thriving. I just saw their pictures on facebook, oh they are so adorable 

After this ordeal, I would not blame you if you kept all the pups for yourself.


----------



## Karen519

*Jill*



Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks everyone for so much support. We did lose 9 of the 12 babies to the canine herpes virus, and there is so much despair in it. Lushie has metritis right away after her c section, but she is now glossy and thriving ( thank goodness). The three remaining puppies, White Boy( the litter's littlest guy from day one- quite the fighter), Orange Girl, and Pink Girl are playing and eating puppy Mush. Lush adores them, and keeps her whelping box immaculate. To say this has been devastating is a understatement, but I feel my love for goldens as a motivator to fight hard for the remaining babies and keep life as normal as possible for my other dogs. I appreciate the cards and gifts from the forum more than I can say- the love coming in from the outside world is a wonder.


Jill

I can't imagine the pain of losing the 9 babies-praying for them and I know they are being LOVED at the Rainbow Bridge, by all of our dogs that have gone before! Please give Lushie and her miracle puppies big hugs and kisses from me!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am happy to know that Lush and the three pups are stronger now. What a heart breaking couple of weeks you went through. My thoughts are still with you.


----------



## Ljilly28

I can't describe how much I appreciate the cards, gifts, care packages and love pouring in from all around the country, how much I appreciate the kindness and the true caring about Lush and me. I am astonished and lifted up by it- also shocked at how many breeders have lost litters to the canine herpes virus. I had misunderstood that as a show dog, Lush certainly had lots of immunity to it, and it wasnt even on my lengthy list of concerns. It has been a heck of an education, and I have trouble sleeping. During the day, there is so much to do for the grown up dogs and the three adorable pups still remaining on a practical level, I feel motivated. When I crawl into bed though, I can't help but think about Purple Boy and all the others- my heart is really broken. On the other hand, the three babies are doing beautifully, playing with their baby agility equipment, wrestling with each other, giving puppy kisses, and eating mush already.


----------



## GoldenMum

Wonderful to hear such a great update, it is wonderful when people come together!


----------



## MelMcGarry

You've been so very gracious in sharing your whole journey with all of us from the very start. Hope that your broken heart is being healed one puppy kiss at a time!


----------



## Doug

So happy to hear that the pups are doing well 

It is obvious that you invested so much time, energy, hopes and love into those pups. I wish that I could throw all of these things right back at ya now when you need it the most. 

Remember that the pups up above would want to see you smile and enjoy their mother and siblings to the fullest. Think of it this way you have nine new angels cheering you on!!

We all wish you guys the best of health and much joy!


----------



## OutWest

Ljilly28 said:


> I can't describe how much I appreciate the cards, gifts, care packages and love pouring in from all around the country, how much I appreciate the kindness and the true caring about Lush and me. I am astonished and lifted up by it- also shocked at how many breeders have lost litters to the canine herpes virus. I had misunderstood that as a show dog, Lush certainly had lots of immunity to it, and it wasnt even on my lengthy list of concerns. It has been a heck of an education, and I have trouble sleeping. During the day, there is so much to do for the grown up dogs and the three adorable pups still remaining on a practical level, I feel motivated. When I crawl into bed though, I can't help but think about Purple Boy and all the others- my heart is really broken. On the other hand, the three babies are doing beautifully, playing with their baby agility equipment, wrestling with each other, giving puppy kisses, and eating mush already.


I've watching the mush covered puppies on FB and enjoying them very much. My heart still goes out to you and Lushie. You've been through an awful ordeal. I really hope your dogs, all combined, bring sunshine into your days and nights.


----------



## Ljilly28

I am so thankful to everyone, most especially Sally'smom and Liberty Me.


----------



## lhowemt

Arooooooo! Puppy howls!!!! Love the FB photos Jill. I'm so sorry for your loss and heartbreak, but I am so glad to see those 3 sweet miracles. I just love white boy! Thanks for sharing your joy and even your pain. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Those puppy pics bring a huge smile to my face. 
This is pure love Jill has posted on her FB









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Ksdenton said:


> Those puppy pics bring a huge smile to my face.
> This is pure love Jill has posted on her FB
> View attachment 254650
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They are great pics, aren't they? She's posted several of the pups covered in mush after eating. Absolutely too cute for words.


----------



## Brave

I would love to see more pictures. 

My thoughts are still with you, Jill, Lushie and the miracle babies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh

Thank you so much for posting these!!!! I just want to kiss them!


----------



## lhowemt

So the puppies are 6 weeks old now, is that right? Oh my, only 2 more weeks of Jill's photos!!!! Jill, please tell us your plans, are you keeping any? Which one(s)? I am hopeful we will get to continue to watch at least one miracle baby grow into a glorious adult. I have a feeling about white boy. Rooo rooo Mr singer! Please tell  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Oops, 5 weeks old. Yay 3 more weeks! Photos today or them playing outside with Lushie. Absolutely spectacular!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

